# cleaning injectors



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi there. I was looking for a thread that showed how to clean fuel injectors. Maybe someone can help? Can't find anything specific. 
I plan to clean it myself in the next few weeks, when my schedule permit. 

I also found this vid. Can we do this on our injectors? 






In removing the injectors is it straight forward? - relieve fuel pressure, remove injector wires, unscrew rail, pull injectors? 

Is it recommended to replace o-rings? 

If the injectors are stock, with 160k miles, I believe I will have better mpg and have some relief from gas prices with cleaning the injectors.

thanks for the inputs


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I'd try to look for a shop with an injector cleaning tool kit. it's pretty much the same idea, but the injectors stay in the rail and the cleaning chemical also doubles as fuel for the engine to burn.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, Having a shop do it with the machine is much easier. Last time i removed mine ( because I suspected I may have had a leaking one since the car was flooding at cold starts ) and traded them for reconditioned ones at the local Auto Parts Store.

If you decide to go that route here are a few pics of two 1.6L engines I just happened to be working on today in my garage. The upper half of the intakes are removed because I am trading them out. This will give you a better look where the injector rail and injectors are. I believe when traded out mine several years ago I ended up taking the injector rail loose first at each mounting bolt to make it easier to get to each injector since the upper part of the intake made for very tight quarters. I could move it around enough without taking the gas lines loose at either end.

Fuel injector rail and injectors in place | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to answer your other questions in my last response. 

Yes it straight forward and Yes . . . replace the rubber injector seals too. They are known to leak after being disturbed when they get dried out. 

Fuel injector rail and injectors removed | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Two seals in . . . two seal out


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll consider them. I do like to work with my hands, and maybe that was the reason I bough this car 
Anyway, I'll check if any of the shops around my area does have the machine and how much it will cost me. 
I did find a vid that look like what you described. Is it similar to this:






(I have no connections with the advertised products)


----------

